# Feeling low



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

HI 
JUst feeling a bit down, like many others i guess!!! feel like nothing is happening other than more & more blood tests feel like a pin cushion!! next due in to see f/nurse in 2 x weeks for more chats.. so far been told i do ovulate but my FSG is high =15 & i need to be retested another x 2 times to see if readings are correct. Taking wheatgrass each day to see if this can help and also trying weight watchers. 
I did fall pregnant 10yrs ago but was unable to carry on with the pregancy due to  having an abusive ex boyfriend very bad relationship!  I do believe that god punishes people for bad things that we do in life.MY husband cannot understand this and thinks its rubbish and not just our time.. and it will happen when the time is right. BUt men dont understand the waiting each month and the disappointment when you get your period!


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Lisa
Sorry to hear you are down today
The whole monthly roller coaster can become very wearing after a while.
Take heart - you are already doing positive things to help yourself - seeing the doctors/nurses, tsking supplements and going weightwztchers - all of these are things you have made happen.
Try not to beat yourself up about the past, you can't change it and although not overly religious from what i do recall from school RE lessons god doesn't parcel out punishment, he forgives and helps those who've had it tough.
If you are feeling down consistently it might be worth seeing if your gp can refer you to a counsellor, or seeking out a fertlity counsellor yourself. Most clinics have one for those going through treatment, so there is a community of trained professionals who can help you.
All the best with your tests and with the weight watchers programme
Els


----------



## Debbienick (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

Firstly congrats on the weight loss - you are 1/2 to your goal already!

I do understand why you would feel the way you do for what happened in the past but please try to see yourself as the victim rather that a bad person because it sounds like the truth of it is that you didnt have any other choice at the time.

Best of luck with your weight loss and I hope you get your dream x


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had an abortion 6 years ago.  My partner at the time was not physically violent, but crushed away my confidence to bolster his own ego.  

It is only normal and understandable for you to have these thoughts now that you are trying for a baby.  I think that your partner is being supportive in that odd male way of rubbishing your idea that you are somehow being punished. And that's a good thing - you certainly wouldn't want him to be agreeing with you   Your relationship status is so different to how it was 10 years ago and how could you be punished for improving your situation and moving on to better things?!  So many women fall into a cycle of domestic violence and you succeeded in escaping that.  

It is very easy to say, draw a line under the past. Much more difficult in practice.  I can only speak as someone who has always bitterly regreted my abortion.  It took me a long time to forgive myself.  I think of it this way now:  I made a very difficult decision at a very lonely point in my life.  Had I been with someone who respected and cared for me, then the outcome would have been different.  But, I wasn't and I can't change that, only accept and know I will never find myself in that position again.

Talking of religion, I'm not religious at all, but I do believe in karma.  I think if any is due then it would be heading in the direction of your ex-partner and most certainly not you    

Helena x


----------

